

RIP Nagios. Hello Docker Shinken - rohit6223
https://in.pycon.org/cfp/pycon-india-2015/proposals/rip-nagios-hello-docker-shinken/

======
ChuckMcM
Nice approach. It is nice to have folks thinking about container aware
infrastructure monitoring tools. The presentation is a bit thin though :-).

